# Peacecorps? Peacecorps! Peacecorps.



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

If any of you have done it, I'd like to know the pros/cons. 
For those who haven't done it, I'd like to know what you think might be the pros/cons. 

I've researched it already and have looked at forums with people who have done the program--- Just wanted to have a variety of sample answers is all. 

I appreciate any input.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I wish you the best of luck with this thread, a similar one was started before and no one picked up on it. 

http://personalitycafe.com/education-career-talk/47911-peace-corps.html

I'm also interested in the Peace Corps, I would like to know more from others experiences.


----------



## Sandy Melcher Bidman (Apr 11, 2011)

*I haven't been in the Peace Corps. But, I find it very interesting and just read an article in the January 24, 2011 Newsweek magazine "Give Peace a Chance". I have been doing some research. I believe it's a great opportunity if you're interested in working in other countries and with different cultures.** I believe you will get a lot of hands on experience. I was also surprised it's not just the very young adults signing up. They accept older and middle age. The article in the Newsweek is about a 43 year old woman. Good luck ** with whatever roads you take on your journey.*
*Sandy*
*
*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I know the Peace Corps also allows married couples to volunteer together, but you have to be married for a minimum of a year I believe it is. 

The thing that gets me is that I read the Peace Corps is a two year commitment, I honestly can settle with a two week commitment. A lot happens in two years and I don't want to be away missing my family. Then again, it could allow me to appreciate them more and not take them for granted when I return.


----------



## usedcow4sale (Apr 13, 2011)

*Peacecorps*

I have not personally been involved in the Peacecorps, however, one of my co-workers was in the Peacecorps for a few years. She was stationed in Panama and lived there for I believe 2+ years. She loved it there and she talks about it often. She has gone back often to visit the friends she made and to check on the progress of the various projects that she was involved in while she was there. From what she has told me there were few cons to the whole experience, but to "Jenni" life could always "be worse", so her idea of cons would probably be death. There was no running water, sewage systems, or indoor plumbing of any kind. Food was basically rice and beans everyday, unless you could score a fish every once in a while. Lodging consisted of a drafty shack, with holes for windows, maybe a door maybe not, and no electricity. The was a phone but it was located in the main part of the nearest larger town and you had to walk miles or wait for someone to come by and hitch a ride to make a phone call. It is extremely HOT!

However, on the pro side of things, you are immersed in a different culture gaining friends, knowledge and appreciation for a different culture and different way of life. Jenni had been involved in a variety of programs and projects while she was in Panama including:
*Reforesting areas of land that had been wiped out from logging
*Extensive breeding program for the indigenous Iguana populations
*Building (and baking) large mud stoves from a mold to be used by families without basic cooking equipment
*Helping locals in their daily chores and lives

From listening to Jenni talk, it seems that her experiences in Panama had a very humbling effect on her. She wastes nothing, respects all walks of life and has a soft spot for the poor. She learned to fluently speak Spanish threw immersion. She is a very caring and generous person and is very deeply affected by the circumstances of those less fortunate. This is one thing that I see as a con of her experiences. 

Jenni saw and experienced certain things in Panama that we as her co-workers will probably never understand because we did not experience it ourselves. Because Jenni was so in want of personal items, water, food electricity and basic needs that we all take for granted, she can sometimes be a bit critical and rude to people here at work. She doesn't flush the toilet so she doesn't waste water, digs food and paper and plastic products out of the trash because it is still edible or can be recycled to help the environment. Complains and reprimands people on their wastefulness of food and lack of concern for the environment, recycling and conservation. 
I think Jenni let her experience really get to her in an extremely emotional and spiritual way, and we may have an idea of what she went through but will probably never understand her or the place that she is coming from. It definitely changed her; both in good and bad ways.


----------



## Sandy Melcher Bidman (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing about Jenni. Very touching!


----------



## usedcow4sale (Apr 13, 2011)

Your welcome, we all love her even with her quirks


----------

